# Preppers dream BBQ grill on sale for $99.00!



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I was just posting on another thread about cooking options without power, and mentioned cooking on a BBQ grill. I looked up the one that I have, because it is great, and well designed and well made, and found it is on sale at Lowes for only $99.00!







This is the end of season sale, so don't wait!

It is called a charcoal grill, but we use the oak and apple wood that is so abundant here. You can cook on any grill with cast iron pots & pans, or grill meats and large veggies directly on the grill.

I had made the comment on the other thread about being able to cook on a cheapy round Weber grill, but this sale makes this grill cheaper than the cheapy Weber by $50.00! This one has a huge cooking surface and allows you to raise and lower the tray where the wood or charcoal is for heat control, and the large surface gives you the option to move the food for indirect heat.

As you make buying decisions, think like a prepper! If you get a BBQ grill, you might want to get a large plastic trash can with a tight fitting lid, buy bags and bags of charcoal briquettes, now. It is the end of grilling season, and this stuff is on sale! Put the briquettes in the trash can and put the lid on tight. It will keep forever, and you can store it outside like this. Also, before you seal the lid, get a jar with a lid, and fill it with matches. Close the lid tight to keep moisture out, and put the jar with matches in there too.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

There are a lot of old gas grills around that have good solid cast aluminum bodies but cheap burners. The burners always burn out and you can pick these old grills up for free. I take them and strip the innards out of them and convert them to wood fired grills. they are big enough that you can have the fire on one side and have indirect heat on the other side.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

$500 fine if you use one of those around here right now. Otherwise it looks like a good deal.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Cyngbaeld said:


> $500 fine if you use one of those around here right now. Otherwise it looks like a good deal.


 
Local government overreach. If that happened here, I would personally run against the chuckleheads that enacted that bad law, and repeal it! Edited to add: I think that in an extended power outage, the gummint saps would allow people to cook their food, if it is done in a safe and sane manner, rather than eating unrefrigerated teriyaki salmonilla! Not to mention if something happens to the water supply, and folks have no chioce but to drink coliform bacteria straight from the tap! Otherwise they are setting the stage for widespread deaths.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

tinknal said:


> There are a lot of old gas grills around that have good solid cast aluminum bodies but cheap burners. The burners always burn out and you can pick these old grills up for free. I take them and strip the innards out of them and convert them to wood fired grills. they are big enough that you can have the fire on one side and have indirect heat on the other side.


That is great Tinknal! Good prepper thinking there, and you can't argue with free! :nanner:


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

> *Cyngbaeld* _$500 fine if you use one of those around here right now. Otherwise it looks like a good deal._





Common Tator said:


> Local government overreach. If that happened here, I would personally run against the chuckleheads that enacted that bad law, and repeal it!


I disagree with you. We are in the worst drought in recorded history in Texas--the area where Cynbaoeld lives just had a fire that burned over 35,000 acres -- 1500 homes burned to the ground. We just had one in our county that burned over 1200 acres. I, for one, am glad our county has a burn ban in effect -- otherwise the stupids would continue to burn trash in open piles and the whole county would have burned down by now, not just 10% of it. The town I live in hasn't yet banned BBQ grills, but if they did, I wouldn't complain because they really are a fire hazard in these dry conditions.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Common Tator said:


> It is the end of grilling season, and this stuff is on sale!


There is no end of grilling season. How do you eat in the winter without grilling several times a week?


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

LoL Ed! I was kinda thinking along the same lines. We have a pretty well made grill that has lasted (so far) a couple of years. Usually use charcoal on it though. 

However, every time we go home, I cook on the grill. I don't care if it's snowing outside! Not like I have to stand out there the whole time!

I'd say that about 80% of our meats are cooked on the grill. Unless it's something like potroast or meatloaf. I'm a firm believer in grilling your food! Tastes oh so much better than pan fried (except fried chicken of course)!


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Ed Norman said:


> There is no end of grilling season.


I agree, but from a marketing standpoint, they are clearing out the stuff that doesn't sell so good in cold weather. This is a great time to stock up on all your grilling needs.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

It's on sale here in AZ too! thanks for the heads up. Here in AZ we are getting IN to grilling season but for some reason.. everything is on sale here (nobody wants to fool with a charcoal grill in 110 degree weather). So now when I go fill up my spare tank for the gas grill, guess I'm buying a charcoal grill too.... That price is too good to pass up.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Wanderer said:


> I disagree with you. We are in the worst drought in recorded history in Texas--the area where Cynbaoeld lives just had a fire that burned over 35,000 acres -- 1500 homes burned to the ground. We just had one in our county that burned over 1200 acres. I, for one, am glad our county has a burn ban in effect -- otherwise the stupids would continue to burn trash in open piles and the whole county would have burned down by now, not just 10% of it. The town I live in hasn't yet banned BBQ grills, but if they did, I wouldn't complain because they really are a fire hazard in these dry conditions.


Those fires are horrific, and my heart goes out to the good people of Texas. we have also had horrific fires in California over the years, including one that was so close to our ranch, that is was named the Stetson incident, for our ranch, Stetson Creek Ranch.

Having said that, I still grill with wood, and heat the house with our wood stove. I can't begin to tell you how angry I get when I am punished for the actions of others. We have politicians trying to disarm the responsible, because some criminal and /or irresponsible people have used guns dangerously. I must go without a good decongestant when I am sick because congress decide to punish EVERYBODY for the acts of a few bad apples. I can only buy one box, less than a month supply every thirty days, show ID, get it from a pharmacist, and my hubby needs the decongestant more than I do. What did I do to deserve this shabby treatment?

And as for grilling, does the grilling ban lift when the rains finally come and the area greens up? Does it remain in effect even when it does more harm than good? This is the idiocy of government overreach.

Can you tell me, was it a BBQ grill that set off the fire and burned down all those houses?


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Bluesgal said:


> It's on sale here in AZ too! thanks for the heads up. Here in AZ we are getting IN to grilling season but for some reason.. everything is on sale here (nobody wants to fool with a charcoal grill in 110 degree weather). So now when I go fill up my spare tank for the gas grill, guess I'm buying a charcoal grill too.... That price is too good to pass up.


 That is great. I hope you love it as much as I love mine!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Whats the brand name on the grill? Might have to get one for our anniversary (which is Monday) I'm sure my dh would be thrilled.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Master Forge Heavy-Duty JETLight Charcoal Grill

Here's the link to it at Lowe's

http://www.lowes.com/pd_332736-10256-IGS-0105J_4294857761_4294937087_?productId=3351306&Ns=p_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl_Charcoal%2BGrills_4294857761_4294937087_%3FNs%3Dp_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr%7C0%7C%7Cp_product_qty_sales_dollar%7C1&facetInfo=

It's not carried at mine I have to order it and have it shipped to the store (free). Sale says it will remain that price till the end of the year


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Burn ban lifts when conditions outside are ok for burning without setting the VERY VERY dry countryside on fire. Who knows when that will be. It doesn't matter how responsible you are with your fire, if some idiot sees you burning they may decide to do likewise and not be responsible. I'm not crazy about nanny gov, but some things just have to be an this burn ban is reasonable.

The thing is, you cannot always count on being able to cook outside on your grill. So what other provisions have you made for cooking if the power is out?


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

gas grill or one of the combo grills that uses gas and charcoal, those are nice. conditions have kept me from using my charcoal grill for some time now. Even though there is nothing on the ground to burn at this point, you can see the remains of the grass, but basically packed into the ground. Still I wouldn't want to chance it.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Burn ban lifts when conditions outside are ok for burning without setting the VERY VERY dry countryside on fire. Who knows when that will be. It doesn't matter how responsible you are with your fire, if some idiot sees you burning they may decide to do likewise and not be responsible. I'm not crazy about nanny gov, but some things just have to be an this burn ban is reasonable.
> 
> The thing is, you cannot always count on being able to cook outside on your grill. So what other provisions have you made for cooking if the power is out?


When I bought my propane stove for the kitchen, I was sure to get one that could be lit with a match. That works well without power.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Common Tator said:


> And as for grilling, does the grilling ban lift when the rains finally come and the area greens up? Does it remain in effect even when it does more harm than good? This is the idiocy of government overreach.
> 
> Can you tell me, was it a BBQ grill that set off the fire and burned down all those houses?


Yes, of course the outdoor grilling ban is lifted when the burn ban is -- after enough rain has fallen and vegetation is greening up. Prohibiting outdoor BBQing is usually the last stage of a burn ban. 

Although the Bastrop fire wasn't caused by a BBQ grill, other fires have been. That is one reason the Parks and Wildfire dept. removed grills from the roadside parks several years ago. Too many fires were being started.

On a very happy note, it is raining outside right now. Lots of rain further West, but I've gotten almost a half inch here so far. Picture me doing a happy dance!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Thanks for the link - they are going fast around here. I literally got the last one within 50 miles of us. Dh and I will go pick it up on Monday morning as our anniversary gift to each other. 

Wish we could afford a wood stove for the house so we would have heat covered too, but when it comes to cooking options this is definitely a step up from the little camp stove we have.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey wags, Congrats on the wedding anniversary! And many years of happy grilling! 

And this next bit is for everybody.

Bobby Flay has a show on Food Network called Grill It. He does his cooking on a grill. He has a guest on the show, and they both prepare different meals with the same main ingredient. He uses the grill itself for meats, large veggies, etc. Then he also used pots and pans on the grill too. So the grill provides all of the heat needed to cook the meal.

In this episode, they are preparing flank steaks, and the guest is his wife, actress Stephanie March. There are lots of episodes available on You Tube, and lots of great ideas there for wonderful meals. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6tfpjBL71w[/ame]

With prepping, the motto 'store what you eat, eat what you store' is certainly some of the best advice you can get. The same is true of your cooking methods. If your emergency cooking plan is to get a grill, then use it, often. Try lots of different foods on it, and try cooking some of your preps with it. Get some enameled cast iron dutch ovens, several sizes and a cast iron skillet if you don't already have them. My enameled dutch ovens came from ebay, at much lower prices than the new stuff goes for. And they are VERY well made. Most are from the 50's or 60's. Cast iron distributes the heat evenly, and holds it very well. You could even cook your beans on the grill, in your enameled dutch oven, if you have plenty of fuel and patience. The old cast iron is usually sold when somebody's grandma has died and they are cleaning out her house. I love cooking with items that are very well made, and already well loved before I got it. You need to keep a low slow heat under the beans all day, but that is exactly how our pioneering Great Great grandmothers cooked them. Get some great utensils too. You will be using them for years, and all of that stuff will be on sale now too.

Stock up on charcoal, matches, wood for the grill, because you will be using it often, but may not be able to replenish easily. As I said in the first post of this thread, a trash can with a lid is the perfect way to store charcoal, because it will keep it dry, it lasts forever, and you can keep it outside. Store matches, and store dry wood. You should have that anyway if you will be heating your home with a fireplace or wood stove.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Belfrybat said:


> Yes, of course the outdoor grilling ban is lifted when the burn ban is -- after enough rain has fallen and vegetation is greening up. Prohibiting outdoor BBQing is usually the last stage of a burn ban.
> 
> Although the Bastrop fire wasn't caused by a BBQ grill, other fires have been. That is one reason the Parks and Wildfire dept. removed grills from the roadside parks several years ago. Too many fires were being started.
> 
> On a very happy note, it is raining outside right now. Lots of rain further West, but I've gotten almost a half inch here so far. Picture me doing a happy dance!


I would join you in your happy dance, if not for concerns of throwing out my back, so please accept this dancing fruit!:nanner::banana::nanner::banana:


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

http://www.chargriller.com/index.ph...&category_id=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=2


I have this model. It is a Char-Griller. It has a temperature guage on it, cast iron grates, you can move the heat source up & down as needed, it has an extra rack up high to keep things warm when done. I love it! 
I got mine at Kroger for $90.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Common Tator said:


> This is the end of season sale, so don't wait!
> 
> .


 Even whe I live in the snowy north I grilled year round. Why let 4' of snow and -30F stop you from eating good food?


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Got mine 4 years ago, chargriller, castiron grates, fire box on side with additional grates, love it. son and son in law both have fed 40 to 60 people using that thing.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok, I went to my local Lowes to get mine today, and was surprised to see them at the store for $199.00. I went inside to ask, and was told that the $99.00 is the *internet price*. Another lady in line told me that you can buy just about everything in Lowe's cheaper if you order it online, then go to the store to pick it up! That little piece of information appeals to my black little cheapskate heart!


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

I dug my bbq grill out of the sell pile, stripped all the gas parts off, lined the bottom with tin, and had fried catfish and potatoes for dinner Monday. Much better cooked on wood than gas.
I have a wood cookstove and heating stove, but it is much too hot to be using either one, so sure did appreciate having someone plant the idea of converting from gas to wood.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

buslady said:


> I dug my bbq grill out of the sell pile, stripped all the gas parts off, lined the bottom with tin, and had fried catfish and potatoes for dinner Monday. Much better cooked on wood than gas.
> I have a wood cookstove and heating stove, but it is much too hot to be using either one, so sure did appreciate having someone plant the idea of converting from gas to wood.


You can thank Tinknal for that one! Pretty clever!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Common Tator - I looked on line, and the nearest Lowe's is over 200 miles R/T from here - over in Redding. So even my cheapskate soul won't let me spend that much in gasoline, to go over the hills on CA HWY-299 that far, to buy me a "new grill"...

Besides my wannabe yard sale hibachi, and the old school held together with bailing wire charcoal grills - I could use some apple tree trimmings for fuel/ as long as it is not Spruce, Doug Fir, or Redwood (softwoods) burning on the fire. 

Also I could also use the fire pit on the lower landing that has an 'extruded' or A.K.A. 'perforated steel' sheet across one corner, to cook on. A hundred dollars or so, could buy a lot of charcoal briquettes!!


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Radiofish, sounds like you have your bases covered. There are pluses to living in and near cities in terms of conveniences. Bus you miss out on the beauty and independence. There are inconveniences to living in the country, and that is part of what draws us there. That, and that beauty and independence thing.


----------

